# PT Deck Repair - How Many Saws?



## cs006b (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello,

I am going to need to buy a few saws for a deck repair project and welcome input regarding how many I need to buy.

The repair calls for cutting two 4x4 railing posts to size along with four 2x4 railing tops/bottoms (the deck balusters are pre-cut). 

Additionally, I may need to remove and replace portions of a few deck boards that have split. The replaced sections will need to be notched to fit around the new 4x4's. I imagine this stuff is all circular saw, correct?

Lastly, the old 4x4 rail posts were notched and I would like to install the new ones "whole". In order to do that it looks like I need to trim one of the side joists a bit (and then block?). For this do I need a reciprocating saw ANG a jig or can I get away with just one.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

You should be able to do all that with a standard 7 1/4" circular saw plus a hand saw to finish off the notch cuts. The deck boards can be mostly cut out with a plunge cut on the circular saw and a hand saw to finish the cut.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

If this is the only project you have planned, I would do it with what you have. If you have other projects lined up... miter saw, table saw, jig saw, sawzall, and a circular saw will make the job easier.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Easy justification to buy a circular saw if you don't have one already.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Notching or modifying joists is seldom a good idea----better to notch the post than to weaken the structure--more details ,please.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I think circular saws are way overrated. More of a construction tool. Good if you want to make a bunch of straight cuts in plywood, like a new floor or roof. Not really the best tool for a typical homeowner to make small repairs. 

A good jigsaw is much safer and easier to control and there are lots of different blades available for all kinds of materials and the blades are much cheaper and easier to change. Fast cuts. Clean cuts. Plunge cuts. Curved cuts. Straight cuts. 

A jigsaw will do everything. But you have to get a pretty decent one. There are a bunch of really cheap, underpowered jigsaws that give the whole category a bad name. 

This one should be good for you:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006FIOE8/ref=psdc_552934_t2_B0007XXHHI


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

That does look like a good jigsaw and I do own one as well but I think of it as a finishing/light duty saw, whereas the circular saw gets used for cuts through bigger pieces of wood. Just my 2¢.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

any deck builder will pretty much rely on a circular saw. maybe just maybe a recip saw but its not really necessary,, and ajig saw for cutting notches in decking itself.. hate to say it but the second last poster doesnt really know what hes talking about when it comes to a circular saw.. they are hte workhorse tool of the jobsite


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> any deck builder will pretty much rely on a circular saw. maybe just maybe a recip saw but its not really necessary,, and ajig saw for cutting notches in decking itself.. hate to say it but the second last poster doesnt really know what hes talking about when it comes to a circular saw.. they are hte workhorse tool of the jobsite


I just listed a bunch of reasons why a jig saw is better. And all you can say is "everybody uses circular saws". That's my whole point. They are overrated. Some people just can't see the forest through the trees. 

I don't even keep a circular saw on my truck anymore. Once in awhile, I will use one for cutting concrete.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

interesint since im in high end renovations and custom home builds... i do every stage of constrution and a circualr saw comes out daily,, my jigsaw only comes out for notching deckboards for posts and for scribes when doing trim and cabinet work... .. if your ripping boards or crosscutting ill take a circular saw any day over a jigsaw no matter how good the jigsaw because the blade will still wander


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Yup. That's what I said. It is a construction tool. I'ts a productivity tool. I'm not trying to convince anybody that they should be building homes with just a jigsaw. 

The OP has to cut 2x4's and 4x4's, cut out sections of old decking, and notch the new decking. 

For cutting 2x4's, either saw would work easily. 

For cutting 4x4's, he could cut it and flip it and cut it again with a circular saw. Or just cut it in one pass with the jigsaw. 

For cutting out old sections of decking, he might be able to plunge cut the middle with the circular saw, but it won't get the edges due to the radius of the blade. The jigsaw goes straight up and down, so he can stop exactly where the cut has to stop. 

For notching out the new wood, again, the circular saw could only do half the job. The jigsaw makes a nice square corner. 

The jigsaw is less likely to kick and hurt somebody.

A jigsaw with decent power, orbital action, and an aggressive blade really can cut pretty quick. 

The jigsaw is more versatile for future jobs. 

The jigsaw blades are smaller, cheaper and much easier to change. 

The only reason this guy needs a circular saw is if he wants to pretend he's a construction worker. If that is the case, I recommend a tool belt and a hard hat - and a jigsaw.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

a jig saw will not make a clean cut in a 4x4.. trust me bud ive made just about every type of cut possible with every type of saw there is... its not about using any saw for the job its about using the right tool for the job.. . ]


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> a jig saw will not make a clean cut in a 4x4..


Especially when used by a person asking what saw to use. 

For the few cuts he listed, a good handsaw would work.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> a jig saw will not make a clean cut in a 4x4.. trust me bud ive made just about every type of cut possible with every type of saw there is... its not about using any saw for the job its about using the right tool for the job.. . ]


Yeah, that's basically true for the $80 jigsaw. But have you ever done this cut:






I never tried one. Looks pretty cool, though.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I used to have the corded model of that jigsaw. I never cut a 12x12 with it but it cut a 4x4 great.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i have not.. but if were still talking about a diyer.. they are the absolute least likely to buy a $500 jigsaw by festool.... i have a bosch which is $220 which is more than enough for me as a licensed carpenter


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Which is the main reason I sold mine. I paid $350 for the corded model, but that didn't even include a bevel base. For what I use it for it was too expensive. I'll miss the strobing LEDs though. 

I still haven't gotten around to replacing it but it'll be a Bosch.


----------



## SPG43 (Jul 17, 2016)

I suppose you could do this with a utility knife, or an axe.  But would it be the right tool? Would you get a good result? No. 
Circular saw is your best bet. Having a jigsaw isn't a bad idea, and if it's all you had, yeah...maybe you could get away with it, but you'd still be able to do the job faster, easier, and straighter with a circular saw. There's a reason you'll see all the framers and deck builders using circular saws all day while maybe pulling out the jig saw once a week if they even have one around.


----------

